# Decorating my aquarium



## ifhbiff (Sep 6, 2013)

As of right now, my aquarium sits bare. 
I have a 30 gallon 36inch in length aquarium. I know I am limited on the type of fish I can
Have in such a small space.
My question is, I would like to utilize both bottom abduction of the aquarium. 
What are my best options? If I do shallows, that's only bottom dwellers. How can I decorate the mid to top to stop it from looking so bare?


----------



## walzon1 (Jun 17, 2013)

I wasn't aware they made a 36 inch 30 gallon check your measurements, you can plug them in here http://www.aquaticcommunity.com/convert ... ulator.php


----------



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

walzon1 said:


> I wasn't aware they made a 36 inch 30 gallon check your measurements, you can plug them in here http://www.aquaticcommunity.com/convert ... ulator.php


Actually, a 36"x12"x16" tank is 30G.


ifhbiff said:


> As of right now, my aquarium sits bare.
> I have a 30 gallon 36inch in length aquarium. I know I am limited on the type of fish I can
> Have in such a small space.
> My question is, I would like to utilize both bottom abduction of the aquarium.
> What are my best options? If I do shallows, that's only bottom dwellers. How can I decorate the mid to top to stop it from looking so bare?


Using plants that reach from the bottom to the surface (real or plastic) and driftwood that again has some height to it. Also having a branch coming down from the top towards the bottom gives an interesting "roots" effect. Also floating plants (water sprite for example) will also offset the "bottom-heavy" look


----------



## ifhbiff (Sep 6, 2013)

Great ideas!!


----------



## walzon1 (Jun 17, 2013)

notho2000 said:


> walzon1 said:
> 
> 
> > I wasn't aware they made a 36 inch 30 gallon check your measurements, you can plug them in here http://www.aquaticcommunity.com/convert ... ulator.php
> ...


I have never actually seen this size sold anywhere, thought maybe it was a custom tank. Seen 38 gallon 36x12x19 and and 29 gallon 30x12x18.


----------



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

walzon1 said:


> I have never actually seen this size sold anywhere, thought maybe it was a custom tank. Seen 38 gallon 36x12x19 and and 29 gallon 30x12x18.


I think you're right. It's not one of the standard dimensions.


----------

